# Still Arent Interested in Doctor Who?



## Deadly Sushi

Matt Smith and Karen Gillan relax between shots in filming the 2010 series of Doctor Who. They respectively play the eleventh Doctor and companion Amy Pond.








Leaving the TARDIS to explore their rocky surroundings, the Doctor played by Matt Smith and Amy Pond played by Karen Gillan survey the landscape.


----------

